# Meyer "Home plow" WTH



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I've seen numerous commercials for this plow in the last few weeks. I guess I'm kind of torn, one side of me thinks....thanks for trying to take money out of the mouths of professional plower's, guys who buy your product by "trying" to cater to residential home owner's. The other side of me says, yeah good luck with that. I never really gave it much thought until someone (potential customer) asked if I saw one before and how did they work.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

They sell them in northern catalog


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

And Sears, probably right beside the washers & dryers. Home Plow


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

B&B;1369764 said:


> And Sears, probably right beside the washers & dryers. Home Plow


Wow I didn't think they would be that much. I thought maybe they would be in the 1,000-1500.00 range.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Brian Young;1369631 said:


> I've seen numerous commercials for this plow in the last few weeks. I guess I'm kind of torn, one side of me thinks...*.thanks for trying to take money out of the mouths of professional plower's,* guys who buy your product by "trying" to cater to residential home owner's. The other side of me says, yeah good luck with that. I never really gave it much thought until someone (potential customer) asked if I saw one before and how did they work.


Why is clearing your own driveway any different than mowing your own lawn, painting your own house, washing your own car, folding your own clothes.....

I do everything myself. I even mount and balance my own tires, use a buddy's machine. The last thing I paid for someone else to do was rebuild an automatic transmission, that was three years ago.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

2COR517;1369792 said:


> Why is clearing your own driveway any different than mowing your own lawn, painting your own house, washing your own car, folding your own clothes.....
> 
> I do everything myself. I even mount and balance my own tires, use a buddy's machine. The last thing I paid for someone else to do was rebuild an automatic transmission, that was three years ago.


So what your saying is your really cheap right? J/K About the only thing you mentioned that you can really compare to plowing is painting. I don't know too many people who "don't mind" clearing snow from their own driveway, but now if they had this they might say hummm. I guess the ad is what bothered me. To me it says forget paying to have your driveway plowed use this, but for 2500 bucks, thats a lot of paid for plowing in most cases.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Don't worry about it, just go into the frame repair business:


description of item said:


> It quickly attaches to light pickups, SUVs and utility vehicles using a Class 3, 2 -inch front receiver hitch (receiver hitch sold separately).


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

theholycow;1369881 said:


> Don't worry about it, just go into the frame repair business:


or airbag replacement service


----------



## cheeseheadbob (Nov 2, 2011)

I bought one to plow my driveway and maybe my neighbors, if he has any beer, and then off to work to plow my company's 1.6 acre lot. I am not in the plow business, so I will not be putting a lot of wear and tear on either my truck or my plow. It seemed like a very good solution for my situation. -Bob


----------



## JCByrd24 (Oct 19, 2005)

I agree with 2COR517, just like mowing a lawn. Save money on equipment and pay someone to do it, or buy the equipment and do it yourself. Lots of different levels of that obviously, shovel, walk behind snowblower, or one on a lawn tractor. Don't forget Fisher has the homesteader and western has the suburbanite. Meyer is in business just like anyone to make money, they are doing that by offering products in different markets. The people who want to do it themselves will find a way regardless of Meyer, so I don't think it in anyway is taking money out of professional plowers mouths...personally I pieced together a blade from craigslist, pump from ebay, then I custom built headgear for my explorer, now my silverado, rebuilt the pump and now have a slick rig for less that $1000. My driveway would probably be $50, and I've plowed say 10 times a year for 5 years now, so thats $2500 right there.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I guess you guys are right, I guess I looked too deep into it.


----------



## clc2007 (Sep 26, 2011)

Cub cadet has the same plow, it is made by meyer. My local cub cadet dealer is a customer of mine and while we went over new contract details he showed me a flyer of this! I chuckled and said "really". He tried to sell me one at his price just to get one out there i nicley said sorry but that wouldnt last me 5 minutes on my truck! He started asking me my thoughts on why i made that statement. I said well it all starts at the mount and goes down hill from there!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Interesting concept. The situation is going to be maintenance and service. They are parts specific so support could be a problem you are not going to run down to the plow shop and get parts and as they are designed for retail sales outlets there isn't a guaranty of local servicing. They should be Ok for the guy doing his own drive but the system will not last under road travel or heavy use.


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

I just bought one to play with. Well see how it woks. I gave a couple accounts that have some very small nitch areas with only 1 or 2 spots. A wrangler would be good but. Don't have one. The areas are too small for even the regular cab 8' pickup we have. I have a 4wd escape hybrid that I drive around in to supervise and with the electric drive nd blizzard it is an animal in th snow so what the hell. Maybe I will wok for some little odds and ends. Worst case you'll see it on eBay in th spring..


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

So it arrived and I installed it this week. Working on the Escape is kind of like working on one of the new diesels. A bear. Too much stuff in too small a space. The front hitch unit was the biggest challenge. The Escape using a whole lot of stamped, heavily cross connnected frame members instead of one big channel like most larger trucks so fishing the bolts into them was quite a pain. It was funny to note that the instructions even basically said this was a pain, lol. Minimal cutting of the lower bumper trim and with no lights, wiring was a breeze. I was actually pretty impressed with the plow. It was heavier duty than I expected. The power up and down is quite fast, but the side to side is a bit slow. They contoller is the same as the full size Meyer plows which means that the wire comes out of the top not the bottom like my boss plow controllers do. I love the flip around wheels on it. It makes removal and moving it aroudn the shop so much easier. Boss and Meyer wake up! We need this on every plow! The Escape seems to handle it well. There is still plenty of travel in the from suspension with the plow up in the air. Here are some pics.










Blizzaks for more traction










Definitely the most fuel efficient plow on the road


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

A hybrid Escape with a plow. This has to be a plowsite first.


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

LOL, bringing some green to all the white. Should be interesting. My experience from when I drove it in the snow last year was very good. The electric motor provides gobs of torque down low and the AWD system on it seemed to handle the snow quite well even with half bald all season tires.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

You gotta add the Escape to your list of equipment. That plow doesn't look too bad. I plowed alot of driveways with a 6.5' Fisher on an '84 S-10, and that setup looks 10 times more reliable than what I had. Let us know how it plows...maybe I could steal the girlfriends Subaru for a day and give her a plow.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Meyer has slid into a interesting niche here. By using vehicle mounts designed and manufactured by another manufacturer and putting the onus of assuring the the suitability of the vehicle on the purchaser they have avoided the liability for the use of the product on a unapproved vehicle.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

JTVLandscaping;1384003 said:


> I plowed alot of driveways with a 6.5' Fisher on an '84 S-10, and that setup looks 10 times more reliable than what I had. .


Not a chance. You can't beat the reliability of a Fisher Speedcast and the 6.5 footer Speedcast was a great little plow. Those could have the engine ran hyrdo's or the elec/hyrdo pump.

I assume that's what you had on an your 84 S10.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Very cool. I'm very interested to read about how that works out, how well it plows, etc. Thumbs Up


----------



## downtoearthnh (Jan 16, 2009)

Let's think about a hybrid with a plow..... I think it has a definite audience, but may be too late, the occupy sites are all being closed down by the courts. Too bad.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Banksy;1384036 said:


> Not a chance. You can't beat the reliability of a Fisher Speedcast and the 6.5 footer Speedcast was a great little plow. Those could have the engine ran hyrdo's or the elec/hyrdo pump.
> 
> I assume that's what you had on an your 84 S10.


The plow was great, problem was the engine hydro system doesn't work well if the engine stops running...


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

JTVLandscaping;1384053 said:


> The plow was great, problem was the engine hydro system doesn't work well if the engine stops running...


LOL, true.


----------



## LI snowman (Jan 17, 2009)

There is a local auto accessories place who has been installing them. I was in there when he was selling one the other day and supposedly he has sold about 15 of them so far. With the snow we got the past two years, people must be thinking they are a good investment. 

Im not to worried though. If we get dumped on or get wet snow, that thing will be useless. You would have to keep up with the storm in order for it work and I doubt most homeowners will be out a 2am like me. They will be calling me to come over with my blower when they cant get further than 10 feet out of the garage.


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

The question is whether the homeowners will be smart enough to put the plow on before it snows.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

EdNewman;1386533 said:


> The question is whether the homeowners will be smart enough to put the plow on before it snows.


:laughing:.........................


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

Does anyone know the difference between the Home Plow and the Drive Plow? I am thinking maybe just the lights.

Thank you


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I know the weather feels like April......but is this some kind of April fools joke? :laughing:

That thing is worth more in scrap than it is as a snow plow. 

WTF Bossman


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

Actually I was pretty impressed. Still to be seen how it performs but it is about as pathetic as the old meyer commercial stuff I have. Hopefully it will serve to do the litt,e executive lots at the sites we serve. The spots are too tight for even a standard F250. It's this or a utv.


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

Put 12 hours of abuse on it yesterday. Here is the good, the bad and the ugly. The escape with blizzaks was a monster. Almost no tire spin at all, no fear diving into deep loading docks. Turns on a dime and the electric drive in reverse worked so smooth. It was definitely a good addition to the fleet it goes places that all the big trucjs, even a 250 cant go. I would not recommend it as the on,t vehicle, but it serves my need to run around, supervise and get all in all the little spots that i used to have to use the skid steer for. Difference was it was much more comfortable and i can do 50mph between sites As far as the home plow, the up and down is quick and effective. It is slower side to side than I would prefer. Took some nasty hits with it and it held up pretty well. The mold board is definitely the weak spot. I found out that the drive pro utv is exactly the sme but with a reinforced moldboard. I would go that way if I had to do it again. If I screw up the board bad enough, I will eventually swap it out for the DP one. Thank even in always on, defroster and ac mode, it got 3x the gas mileage my f250.


----------

